# Wanting to share my new tattoo



## Sonya (Nov 16, 2010)

I said goodbye to one of the best friends I've ever had exactly a year ago today, my black lab and soulmate, Brutus.

I had been planning this tattoo, and for the past few months have been tinkering with different ideas (didn't want it to be a standard that every tattoo parlor carries, it had to be my own design)...I thought I had it and then last night I totally changed everything and started over. I went very simple...got rid of color, got rid of the fireworks and stars I was planning around 3 paw prints, went back to basics and added what was missing...a heart.

This is on the top of my left foot and about 4" high, 3" wide, I have somewhat big feet, size 10.







This pic is only a couple hours old, so it's swollen, red, and oozy looking. Thanks for looking, off to toast to Brutus.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 16, 2010)

Sonya, thats the first time Ive ever been teary eyed looking at someones foot.





What a nice tribute to your soul mate. I love how the heart was done and they did a great job with the paws too. Sad that he wasnt able to make it to his next birthday...only 6 more days.

Rest In Peace Brutus


----------



## Reble (Nov 16, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## jleonard (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't like tattoos, but that is beautiful. What a nice tribute and reminder


----------



## REO (Nov 16, 2010)

I remember crying when you lost him. Your tattoo is a wonderful tribute to your soul dog Brutus.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Marty (Nov 17, 2010)

He will always love you too





sobbing......


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful Tattoo to Brutus. I have a portrait of my soul dog on my ankle. So I know from the heart what that tat really means to you. And when you're missing your boy that tat will be a huge comfort. I look down at mine every day and think of my beautiful little boy and sometimes still feel him riding on my shoulder like he used to do when he was here.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 17, 2010)

I love it...I instantly thought of the saying "Pets leave paw prints on our hearts".


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow , that is wonderful Sonya.... He would love that! It is very classy looking. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2010)

VERY pretty!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks beautiful! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Sonya (Nov 17, 2010)

Thankyou everyone for your replies. I know you have all had or do have now that "special" pet...the one that can never be replaced or forgotten...that was Brutus for me. I really had a hard time with him leaving, and still a year later I cry sometimes, but I've also learned to smile and laugh at his memories. He will always be special to me...heck, I won't even put my husbands name in ink anywhere on my body...lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Nov 18, 2010)

I **LOVE** it!!! I have wanted paw prints and hoof prints on the top of my foot for years now, but I'm too chicken to do it. A small memory of my dog and my Mini, both missed and forever in my heart. I am so sorry for your loss, being a 'furmom', I know how you feel.

It really is a beautiful tat!


----------

